# Alternative to transfer tape?



## lancen34 (Jan 2, 2014)

I ran out of transfer tape and got some ordered but just wondering if there are any alternatives to buying transfer tape if I'm in a pinch and needed to make a shirt today? We print on white vinyl then use transfer tape to put it on the shirt and press it. 


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Mylar backing from regular heat press vinyl.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

Lancen34,
If you're using standard heat transfer film (like HotMark or FirstMark), you don't really need transfer tape. The liner stays on the film and serves the same purpose as transfer tape in vinyl signs until you remove it after pressing. Unless you're putting together some complex, multi-colored graphics, you can simply place the graphic on the shirt by hand, press it, then remove the liner.
We do recommend tape for the thinner printable films (like HotMark Print or Siser's ColorPrint PU). Our EasyPrint is a thicker film (6mil) so most of our customers apply that by hand as well. 
Hope that helps.


----------

